# Anyone need to add a bobcat



## kingels (Nov 12, 2006)

Is anyone looking to add a 873 bobcat with a 8' blade and a bucket to their snow plowing operation. I live in Wakefield, Ma. Would like to team up with a someone who does large parking lots, subdivisons, etc.

send me an email if interested. [email protected]


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Shawn call this guy he a friend/customer of mine JOE GERRIOR AT gerrior masonary he out of woburn and lives in my town i also see where neighbors nice to met you he has alot of work and is looking for subs. his number is 781-438-4157 or 781-933-4157 good luck


----------

